#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Rota CLI

## vendaspontal

Bom dia Pessoal,

Minha empresa está trabalhando com uma nova modalidade de rota VOIP.

A Rota CLI permite que o cliente manipule o número de binagem no telefone do cliente.

Para ramo de call center ativo e receptivo é uma funcionalidade muito útil e produtiva.


Estou disponibilizando algumas contas teste.

Caso tenham interesse seguem abaixo meus contatos:

[email protected]


Att,
*Caio Martins*
*Analista de Telecom
*(11) 95914-0874 (TIM/WHATSApp)
*(11) 2830-5430 Ramal 1912*

----------


## interhome

Qual o valor minuto?

----------


## vendaspontal

> Qual o valor minuto?



Bom dia,

Pode me contatar via whatsapp ou e-mail para que eu possa enviar o material com valores e estrutura?

----------

